# webhosting disaster -- please help with advice



## tench (May 15, 2003)

hey guys. 

the two websites that i'm in charge with are hosted by featureprice, which has turned out to be completely evil... and we're talking m$ kind of evil here.  both of my sites are down, i'm getting no reply from tech support, weird charges are appearing on my credit card... and then, on the web, i see rumors that featureprice is going out of business, that they've screwed hundreds of people etc... i feel totally humiliated.   

 i have to find a new web hosting provider -- unix, with php, mySQL, and coldfusion -- with good technical support and all the good stuff.  i'd like to hear personal success stories.  make my day, please  

also, has anybody heard anything about www.xrackhosting.com -- they are providing osx server hosting.  are they any good?  are there there other osx server hosts?   

please help. i'm desperate. 

all best, 
tench


----------



## mdnky (May 15, 2003)

I had been hosting with itsamac but I'm moving all my sites to xrackhosting...excellent service and great prices.  Right now I have one site there, with 5+ being moved in in the next few months.

Either of those two are good choices, but xrackhosting is more professional in the manner they do business.  If I had to choose, I'd go with xrackhosting though.

Good Luck


----------



## dlloyd (May 15, 2003)

Try ICDSoft.com. Lot's of people here use that (me included), and their prices are nice, they have great features, and they seem very professional.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 15, 2003)

I like INetU (www.inetu.net) myself, but  I'm biased.  Primary focus is managed hosting now though...

- G!mpy


----------



## tench (May 15, 2003)

thanks guys... will look into those.

tench


----------



## Dusky (May 15, 2003)

I've been with ICDSOFT for about a week.  At 5 bucks a month, it's cheaper than my previous host (affordablehost.com) and it offers more features, including IMAP servers, 333MB webspace, and 5Gs bandwitdh. No coldfusion, as far as I know.  As to their support...  in the three or four questions I've sent them, I've received a NON-AUTOMATED response within 30 mins, if not 15.

Check out their stats:

http://suresupport.com/network.php


----------



## dlloyd (May 16, 2003)

^^^^
See what I mean? 
Twister is another one I know for sure uses ICDSoft. One more thing: ICDSoft has a thing where you can have people sign up through a link from you and then you will get $5 or something. I haven't got one set up, but I'm sure someone will volunteer one!


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (May 18, 2003)

I use ICDSoft too. Another great thing I like is the ability to write to any file through my web browser. I think that's an awesome feature; they have an awesome control panel. I've NEVER had any trouble and have NEVER had to even talk to tech support, which is good in my opinion.


----------



## Dusky (May 18, 2003)

Here's one thing I don't like about ICDSOFT:

They are in Hong Kong, where local time is GMT +8.  They do not observe Daylight Savings Time.  My MovableType entries are showing up with a posting time one hour earlier than it should, even after I configured MovableType's time zone to GMT -8 (Pacific Time).  I could change it to GMT -7, but then the time of my previous entries will gain an hour, making them inaccurate.

Okay, TWO things I don't like about ICDSOFT:

My username is "duskyspa", the first eight letters of my domain.  That's what they gave me.  They can't change it to "dusky".  Typing "duskyspa" annoys me...


----------



## twister (May 18, 2003)

i love icdsoft too!!!!  If you sign up tell em' twistermc.com sent you. 

Also feel free to ask me anything about them.  I've had them for almost a year and I tell everyone about them.


----------



## Dusky (May 18, 2003)

I signed up recently...  I was not asked who had referred me.


----------



## Dusky (May 18, 2003)

> I use ICDSoft too. Another great thing I like is the ability to write to any file through my web browser.



Yup, beautiful.  No more having to run RBrowserLite, connect to my site's FTP, download file at issue, modify it, save it, and upload it, just to fix a typo.

Thanx for the heads-up...


----------



## twister (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusky _
> *I signed up recently...  I was not asked who had referred me. *



Yea i didn't think they'd ask. I wish they would.  Here is my link http://hop.clickbank.net/?twistermc/icdsoft   But it's a little late now.  I think you can also email the support people even afterwards.


----------



## Ugg (May 18, 2003)

Another happy ICD Soft customer here.


----------



## Dusky (May 19, 2003)

Hey Twister, check out what I wrote to ICDSOFT support...



> I was referred to ICDSOFT by someone who frequents the same forum as I do.  I thought that at some point in the registration process I'd be asked who had referred me.  That didn't take place.  However, I'd like for him to receive credit for my having signed up.  How can that be done?
> 
> This is his domain:
> http://www.twistermc.com/
> ...



Their response:



> Hello,
> 
> Yes, this is possible. Please give us the PayPal account of the person who referred you, and we will transfer the commission to it.
> 
> ...



Is this a good time for me to get a PayPal account?   Just kidding...  let me know what your PayPal account is, and I'll send it to them...


----------



## TommyWillB (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tench _
> *...and coldfusion...
> 
> ...has anybody heard anything about www.xrackhosting.com*


I don't see anything on their site that says they do ColdFusion hosting... Do they?


----------



## twister (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusky _
> *Hey Twister, check out what I wrote to ICDSOFT support...
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get the PM i sent you?


----------



## Dusky (May 23, 2003)

> Did you get the PM i sent you?



Sorry, I hadn't seen it.  I just checked PMs and yes, it's there.  I'm gonna send in your addy this evening.


----------



## Kinniken (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi, I'm interested in a new webhost as well... I've been browsing the threads and it looks like everybody recommends ICDSOFT. I'll just like to know if all the guys using it here are still pleased with it.
WIM, I'll also like to have some report on PHP/MySQL ; it's the main reason I am switching (my ISP supports neither  ).
I'm not in need of a domain name, so if I read the website carefully, the only thing I need to pay is 5 $/month, with no setup fee?
Lastly, I do some websites creation for a fee. I'll like to know if there is a way to create multiple domain names pointing to directories of the ICDSOFT account, and if there is a way to grant them autonomous   access (only to their directories) so that they can only mess up their space.

TIA,

K.


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

I've used www.breezeland.com in the past, which is completely free and ad-free to the surfer, yet it includes many powerful tools like PHP, Perl, MySQL, and all sorts of site options.  They are currently having some trouble right now (and not allowing new free accounts), but as soon as they work through it I am going to sign up with them again (my account was lost a while back amid the shuffle) and I recommend anyone who wants a free space to do so as well.


----------



## twister (Aug 26, 2003)

ICDSoft Rocks!

It has PHP & MySQL and it all works wonderful.  PHP is kept up to date and my database is as big as i want it.  It's $5 a month but it's all up front so $60/year when you sign up and no set up fee.  AWESOME support that responds in less than 5 minutes!!  As far as the "autonomous  access" goes i'm not  sure.  But you can create ftp accounts that only allow people to log into directories.  Just give a user and password.  

Also feel free to email them any questions and they'll get back to you fast.  =)


----------

